# *** Halloween Look: Fairy / Princess ***



## user79 (Sep 24, 2008)

I had quite a few requests on my Youtube channel to do a Fairy look for Halloween, so I came up with this. I really am having so much fun with these Halloween looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Shame we don't even really celebrate Halloween in Switzerland.

Tutorial will go up sometime tomorrow I think...the sparkles look horrible in pictures, but looked really cool in real life.
















Products:

Bare Minerals foundation
Ben Nye e/s in: Ice, Cosmic Violet, Amethyst, Cosmic Blue
MAC Blue Flame e/s
Revlon Colorstay liquid eyeliner
false lashes, rhinestones & glitter from the craft store
Ben Nye Glitter Glue
Duo glue
Ben Nye Neutral Set powder

Nars Desire blush
Rimmel Indian Pink lipliner
MAC Bombshell lipstick
NYX Salsa lipgloss


C&C appreciated.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 24, 2008)

Amazing as usual!


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 24, 2008)

I always adore your creativity !
I can't wait to see the video ! <3


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 24, 2008)

Ooooohhhh @[email protected]


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

You definitely look like a fairy princess!!

I really appreciate the time and effort you put into all of your looks. You are truly talented and a wonderful asset not only to Specktra and You Tube, but to anyone who loves makeup in general. All of your looks amaze me


----------



## TDoll (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## damsel (Sep 24, 2008)

it's beautiful!


----------



## user79 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_You definitely look like a fairy princess!!

I really appreciate the time and effort you put into all of your looks. You are truly talented and a wonderful asset not only to Specktra and You Tube, but to anyone who loves makeup in general. All of your looks amaze me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aw what a sweet comment. Thank you so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks all...


----------



## susannef (Sep 25, 2008)

wow, this is really amazing! You are so talented!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 25, 2008)

the way you blended all the colours is magnificent.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 25, 2008)

You look stunning! I love how you added the jewels


----------



## Brittni (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorgeous. I love the colors together and the gems are a nice way to really establish the costume from other fairy/princess'. I just got done watching your Glam Vamp look (20 min long!! haha!! wow!) and looooved it... was wondering when you were going to have more.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't wait to watch the tutorial! I love all your looks, and this one's just gorgeous.


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! You really captured the ethereal glow of a fairy look really beautiful!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

That is gorgeous... you always do the most creative and beautiful looks.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 25, 2008)

Love it! You look gorgeous! I'm waiting for the video (=


----------



## moonlit (Sep 25, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2008)

very beautiful!


----------



## imatocophobic (Sep 25, 2008)

very mystical! i love it!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 25, 2008)

This really captures a beautiful fantasy airy look.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 25, 2008)

This is such a cool look Julia!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 25, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG so beautiful. I can't pick a favourite between this one and the Glam Vampire look. Your work is always flawless


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 25, 2008)

*~*Amazing!!!!*~*


----------



## abbey_08 (Sep 25, 2008)

i love this look!!!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 25, 2008)

this is beautiful! i was thinking pastel pink and frosty white for a fairy princess but i guess that would be more of a snow fairy lol.


----------



## n_c (Sep 25, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## nafster (Sep 25, 2008)

oh my god this is soo pretty and creative!!! blue+purple+pink= GENIUS! Love your shading too!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Sep 25, 2008)

pretty and fun :]


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorgeous look! I really like it.


----------



## nikki (Sep 25, 2008)

Very pretty!!  Thanks for doing different Halloween looks!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 25, 2008)

This is amazing!!!! I am completely stunned!!!!


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 25, 2008)

I love it! You're so creative and talented!!!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Sep 26, 2008)

Just wonderful as always !


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 26, 2008)

So fun, I love it!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 26, 2008)

pretty pretty!!! makes me wanna dress up for halloween!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 26, 2008)

you look stunning.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for these FOTD's they are very helpful!!


----------



## Jot (Sep 29, 2008)

You are so amazing and talented


----------



## daffie (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks great! I like the gems!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2008)

everything everything EVERYTHING you do is amazing!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Sep 29, 2008)

*I don't know whether to compliment your hair, eyes or make up. All are too stunning!*


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 5, 2008)

this is gorgeous! so creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




x


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 16, 2008)

ooooh, aaaaah, i'm lovin this! ive never used jewels before and i really want to try them out, but what do you use to make them stick to the skin?


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

very amazing and creative!


----------

